# Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show



## UmbraSprite

Anyone planning to attend?

I will be there and have heard rumors that Randy from E&K Best Buys and maybe a few others from the board will be present.

For those who haven't been to the show it is a HUGE, two day show mainly focusing on, but not limited to reptiles. MARS is the same non-profit who used to sponsor the International Amphibian Days we all loved. 

This is a great show for beginners with any interest in herpetofauna as the vendors are well screened and everything at the show is legal and captive bred only. There is a huge focus on education and conservation and you will certainly leave more informed that when you arrived.

You can learn more at the website:

The Reptile Information Network - (Home of the Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show)

Chris


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be there.

Folks....this is arguably the BEST show for Amphibians and darts on the East coast !!! It only comes once a year (used to be twice way back?) and a lot of local breeders hold back a ton of animals just for this show.

It is also the most conservation oriented show and ya gotta love that!

close to the Baltimore Aquarium too.....

It's a really really good show.


----------



## melas

I actually think I'll be using this show as a way to get my wife out of the house prior to her surprise baby shower . . .  I probably won't be there long but I'll be there!

So Phil . . .seriously . . . what do you think of the show? 

It is a great show - I actually witnessed one of the show promoters hassling a vendor for having some obviously wild caught animals one time . . . they are very serious about all that!


----------



## JoshH

I'll go..........on Saturday............for plant trading purposes


----------



## BBoyette

I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Philsuma

Matt,

I don't really want to comment_ too_ strongly on the MARS show or anything else for that matter. Don't want anyone to start a thread saying I'm terrible and stupid.

You know me.....not much to say.....pretty quiet....reserved.....real worried about how I'm perceived......timid.


Josh.....JUST for plant purposes? OH...so the frogs are no big deal huh? <sniff>....chopped liver....<sniff>

the MARS show (not to be confused with the more recent Western PA reptile show that uses the same name because of the nearby town named Mars). Hint to the burgh show.....we were here first.

It *has* to be good as it has survived, like the primordial reptile, all these years without CB animals, baby turtles and HOTZ.


and....

I'm done....


----------



## bellerophon

TWI will be there
Ed Kowalski, Rich Terrell and Michael Khadavi will be manning the table throught the weekend.


----------



## Philsuma

bellerophon said:


> TWI will be there
> Ed Kowalski, Rich Terrell and Michael Khadavi will be manning the table throught the weekend.


NICE!

What a line up!


----------



## ggazonas

What weekend is the show?

And I suppose I'll be able to find some clown tf's


----------



## Philsuma

Sept 19, 20 2009

The Reptile Information Network - (Home of the Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show)


George....I will personally guarantee that you will be able to purchase those tree frogs !

If they are not there....I will find some...somewhere.....even if I have to go to the Dark Continent....and will drive them over to your house.


----------



## SMenigoz

ggazonas said:


> What weekend is the show?
> 
> And I suppose I'll be able to find some clown tf's


September 19-20
Timonium, MD
I've been vending there for a number of years and will echo Phil's glowing praise of it--lots of climate-controlled room for people to browse and profits go to purchasing rainforest for preservation.
Mike Novy typically does this show and usually has clown frogs.
I'll be vending there as Phrogs-n-Phelsuma and should have a good supply of frogs since I don't advertise. I guess I should change my name since I won't be bringing any phelsuma...
Scott


----------



## widmad27

I will be there...looking forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## ggazonas

Philsuma said:


> Sept 19, 20 2009
> 
> The Reptile Information Network - (Home of the Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show)
> 
> 
> George....I will personally guarantee that you will be able to purchase those tree frogs !
> 
> If they are not there....I will find some...somewhere.....even if I have to go to the Dark Continent....and will drive them over to your house.


That sounds great, look forward to seeing you soon then...

Well I'll take your word for it and I'll be prepared to pick up a few of those guys then.

George


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> September 19-20
> Timonium, MD
> I've been vending there for a number of years and will echo Phil's glowing praise of it--lots of climate-controlled room for people to browse and profits go to purchasing rainforest for preservation.
> Mike Novy typically does this show and usually has clown frogs.
> I'll be vending there as Phrogs-n-Phelsuma and should have a good supply of frogs since I don't advertise. I guess I should change my name since I won't be bringing any phelsuma...
> Scott


Mike Novy hasn't had his clowns breeding for a while right now. But I'm sure I'll find some somewheres else at the show.


----------



## Junito

will there be mantella's at this show never been to this show kinda far but just might take the drive.
Also does anyone know if there is an exact address so I can Mapquest it from my house. thanks


----------



## Philsuma

The Reptile Information Network - (Home of the Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show)

dunno bout' Mantellas....but Rich will be there and I think he has some froglets / juveniles of some species....


----------



## dartsami

Im on the fence right now, but will decided this weekend. Ive got a bunch of veradero that should be ready by then. 
And all the usual stuff.

Randy
E and K Best Buys


----------



## Philsuma

Getting closer to show time.....

Scott M. or Rich T.......please PM me if you have a small amount of extra space for a few frogs....small. I'm in need. Thanks.

Phil


----------



## JoshH

This year should have a good DB turnout, do we have an official list of who's definately coming?


----------



## MD_Frogger

Sucks Black Jungle wont be there.


----------



## JoshH

MD_Frogger said:


> Sucks Black Jungle wont be there.


Are you serious?! That's 95% of the reason I go up there... :-(


----------



## MD_Frogger

I spoke with Richard a while back and he had told me the reasoning behind it but I don't quite remember what it was now. They will be at White Plains instead. Maybe next year 

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Exotic Tropical and Carnivorous Plants with Terrarium & Vivarium Supplies by Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## insularexotics

Hi All!
I will, indeed, be vending at the show and helping to staff TWI's table. You can see what I am bringing so far here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/44562-frogs-fs-mars-show-sept-19-20-a.html.
See you there!
Rich Terrell
Insular Exotics


----------



## Philsuma

Wow...no Black Jungle??

If it's thoughts of a poor sales turnout due to the economy......I don't see it.

Daytona was BIG. Sales reported from friends that were vending were very decent. Hamburg has somewhat o an ebb and flow, but that's to be expected from a show that goes every other month instead of once a year - plus Baltimore area is a good location for shows and gatherings of any kind. Conveinient location.


Well.....more sales for the rest of us then, I guess.......


----------



## dartsami

I will definitely be vending the show, splitting two tables with Bob F. and Dart frog Depot!

E and K Best Buys


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

No Black Jungle?! Man... now who's gonna sell my auratus for me...?


----------



## NathanB

what frog wise does everyone have for the show?


----------



## SMenigoz

Less than two weeks away and this should be a snapshot of what I'll be bringing:
Frogs:
Azureus- unsexed to adult
Green Sips- unsexed
Bakhuis tincs- unsexed to adult
Variabilis(INIBCO)- unsexed to adult
Cobalts- unsexed
Powder Blues- unsexed
Orange Basti- unsexed
Bicolor- unsexed to adult
Yellow Bassleri- unsexed
Quinq's- unsexed
Blue & Black Auratus- unsexed to adult
Femoralis- adults, unsexed -many(20+) recently morphed to land-inquire if interested as I usually don't bring frogs this young to a show
Yellow Truncatus- unsexed
Nikita tincs- unsexed
Citronella-unsexed
Maybe an adult group of green Trivitattus, adult highland auratus...

Plenty of fruitflies
Good selection of plants (my offering pales in comparison to BJ !)
Good selection of terrarium-sized cork flats and tubes

See you 19-20Sep09 at the MD Fairgrounds, Timonium, MD
Scott Menigoz as Phrogs-n-Phelsuma


----------



## Philsuma

I'll have:

Leucomelas - froglets
Azureus - froglets
Blue leg Vents - froglets
Green and Black Auratus - Adults and froglets
Anthonyi S.I - Froglets
P. Vittatus - Adults and froglets
Saul yellowbacks - Proven pair
cobalts - froglets

_possibly_ some Pums (CB of course)


----------



## BBoyette

Damn...this month is going to be expensive.


----------



## NathanB

I need leaf litter........


----------



## melas

If you need magnolia I got you - n/c of course - I owe you some cash for plants as well!


----------



## SMenigoz

melas said:


> If you need magnolia I got you - n/c of course - I owe you some cash for plants as well!



Group hug...ain't it great having friends?


----------



## NathanB

yeah it is, thanks Matt


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Hey, All:

Anyone wanna trade some blue-and-black auratus or leucs for some juvie turquoise auratus? I've got five that I'm hoping to move at MARS if anyone's interested in a trade or possibly letting me sell them from their table. Not to be presumptuous or anything, of course. I'm just itching to add some new frogs, and the only currency I can currently spare are the few offspring I've got available. Thanks!

- Josh


----------



## Julio

man, you guys really want to make me go, but its gonna be hard to get away from work, i may have to lie and say i got called in to perform some emergency frog surgery.


----------



## Philsuma

It's Sat AND SUN......that's the beauty of it.....2 days!


----------



## Julio

Philsuma said:


> It's Sat AND SUN......that's the beauty of it.....2 days!


Phil, 2 days at a frog show, i will need to go to rehab after that, plus it would put a major dent in my finances.


----------



## Philsuma

lol....by 2 days, I meant you could CHOOSE _one_ of the 2 days....

But

I like the way you think.


----------



## BBoyette

I live about 35mins or less away, if any needs a rest stop your welcome to hang out. I think I may be going sat and sun.


----------



## Julio

ok it looks like i am gonna wind up in rehab with Kermit as my therapist, i am planning on going.


----------



## melas

Julio said:


> ok it looks like i am gonna wind up in rehab with Kermit as my therapist, i am planning on going.


That's not so bad!  See you there!


----------



## SMenigoz

Way to face your addictions Julio!



Julio said:


> ok it looks like i am gonna wind up in rehab with Kermit as my therapist, i am planning on going.


----------



## NathanB

anyone have any excess frogs they would like to trade for plants?


----------



## Jonas35

I'll have a few crested gecko hatchlings if anyone wants to trade some frogs for geckos


----------



## JeremyHuff

On Black Jungle website it says they will be vending there....
Jeremy


----------



## Philsuma

MD_Frogger said:


> I spoke with Richard a while back and he had told me the reasoning behind it but I don't quite remember what it was now. They will be at White Plains instead. Maybe next year


 
maybe they changed their minds.....


----------



## cryptokat

Nate- I have 2 azureiventris, and I'm in need of some aquatic plants. Interested? I will be at MARS on Sunday.
Edit: Just remembered I sold 5 of them to you not too long ago haha! ..Maybe you want 2 more? Or anyone else interested?


----------



## NathanB

yeah, what kind? I dont have many aquatics


----------



## MD_Frogger

Philsuma said:


> maybe they changed their minds.....


I sure hope I can get Saturday off work now!


----------



## BBoyette

What day is everyone planning to go on?


----------



## Philsuma

Looks like I'll be there both days....all day.......hanging behind the table with Rich Terell.


.....Available for beers both evenings as well


----------



## widmad27

Both days, working @ Herpetologic


----------



## BBoyette

BEER! Cant have to many Im in training for this police test coming up in october.


----------



## Julio

there will be drinking at the show, man this is gonna be great!


----------



## DCreptiles

well no drinking for me but i will be there for sure with a few friends looking for a variety of different stuff from frogs to geckos.


----------



## Philsuma

MaxB22 said:


> BEER! Cant have to many Im in training for this police test coming up in october.


Brandon it's not like they are going to do a urinalysis for BEER...lol

Just don't overdo it and try to drive.


----------



## BBoyette

Lol I know they won't go that far, I'm saying I'm trying to get in shape for this. Plus I'm too young to have this beer gut..shouldn't have started drinking at a early age I guess lol.


----------



## cryptokat

nate- just looking for something that floats on the water. I used to have a bunch of salvinia natans, but it seems to have stopped growing as fast as it used to. Something similar to that would be good.


----------



## NathanB

I dont have anything like that but let me see what i can dig up


----------



## sounddrive

i have a groupe of 5 vittas that are full grown at least 2 calling males. i also have 2 extra 5 month old colons im looking to trade. also 3, 5 month old campana auratus.

i need
female ami
female chiriqui river
female cauchero
male popa north
male eldorado
female variabilis 
also interested in any other thumbs or pums


----------



## JoshH

cryptokat said:


> nate- just looking for something that floats on the water. I used to have a bunch of salvinia natans, but it seems to have stopped growing as fast as it used to. Something similar to that would be good.


Kat ~ Are you familiar with the Aquarium Center in Randellstown? I think the name is now something else but they have a very good selection of aquatic plants. Another good place for floating species and pond plants is Valley View Farms in Timonium, only a mile or so away from the MARS show. It's getting late in the season but they probably have some stuff left.


----------



## insularexotics

Philsuma said:


> maybe they changed their minds.....


I don't think so. The table layout on the MARS site doesn't list Black Jungle. My guess would be that Rich or Mike forgot to pull it off their site.

Six days to show.....see y'all there!
Rich


----------



## melas

Maybe you are looking at another one but they are listed on this one 

Section D Tables 106-113
http://www.reptileinfo.com/images/MARS2009_TableLayout.pdf


----------



## JoshH

Hopefully they had a change of heart. Besides, I would think they do rather well at a show of this size..... Alot of they're sales are from beginner types of supplies/kits, etc.


----------



## cryptokat

Josh, not familiar with aquarium center, but will look into it. I'm sure I can find something at the show or near by. I got the plant from black jungle before.


----------



## widmad27

Hey Guys, Great News. 

Talked to Mike from Black Jungle on the phone just now and Black Jungle *IS BACK ON* for MARS. Confirmed via the phone. This has made my day, probably yours as well.


----------



## BBoyette

Thats great news!


----------



## Josh_Leisenring

Awesome! I was definitely gonna miss them if they didn't show. 

- Josh


----------



## Philsuma

What time is vendor set-up? 6am?

....couldn't find it on the website.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Philsuma said:


> Matt,
> 
> I don't really want to comment_ too_ strongly on the MARS show or anything else for that matter. Don't want anyone to start a thread saying I'm terrible and stupid.
> 
> You know me.....not much to say.....pretty quiet....reserved.....real worried about how I'm perceived......timid.
> 
> 
> Josh.....JUST for plant purposes? OH...so the frogs are no big deal huh? <sniff>....chopped liver....<sniff>
> 
> the MARS show (not to be confused with the more recent Western PA reptile show that uses the same name because of the nearby town named Mars). Hint to the burgh show.....we were here first.
> 
> It *has* to be good as it has survived, like the primordial reptile, all these years without CB animals, baby turtles and HOTZ.
> 
> 
> and....
> 
> I'm done....


I rarely dissagree with you Phil, but this time i must.... you`re not stupid.

John


----------



## Philsuma

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I rarely dissagree with you Phil, but this time i must.... you`re not stupid.
> 
> John


 
izzat some sorta Jedi mind trick John? 

I'm extremely vulnerable of late, if it is.......


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Philsuma said:


> izzat some sorta Jedi mind trick John?
> 
> I'm extremely vulnerable of late, if it is.......


If I were going to that show I`d give you a big hug!
You guy`s going to hit the ''arcade'' again?

John


----------



## Philsuma

Enlightened Rogue said:


> If I were going to that show I`d give you a big hug!
> You guy`s going to hit the ''arcade'' again?
> 
> John


I messed up the last outing to the "arcade" by not staying but I'm good to go for this show. The GF is going to her cousin's wedding so I have a pass this time 

There's also the Mayweather fight correct?

Last MADS show at Scott M's house, Julio, Mike-y K, Bob Fraiser and myself tried to watch the Mayweather fight in the Baltimore inner harbour area. There was some sort of huge ruckus / police presense and we could not effectively find a bar showing the fight.

Something silly goin' on down in Baltimore that night - like a tourist stabbing / death or something....


----------



## BBoyette

Its always something silly going on because its baltimore.


----------



## NathanB

yeah, It keeps things interesting though


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> What time is vendor set-up? 6am?
> 
> ....couldn't find it on the website.


Vendor set up starts at 7am...see you there.
Scott


----------



## Philsuma

SMenigoz said:


> Vendor set up starts at 7am...see you there.
> Scott


Thanks Scott....we are gonna need coffee. Lots of it.


----------



## BBoyette

Phil what are you bringing? 
I need some fly cups and lids.


----------



## Philsuma

MaxB22 said:


> Phil what are you bringing?
> I need some fly cups and lids.


Glad you asked ! Not near as much as I was initially going to bring.

Transfered a lot of my surplus and holdover auratus, vents, S.I's and azureus but still have some newly (@ 3 week oow) morphed Leucs. I may even bring a few breeders - male and female. I have two colonies of 13 total and it's way too many. Too many froglets to raise.

No cups....but I'm sure they will be there.


----------



## JoshH

MaxB22 said:


> Its always something silly going on because its baltimore.


I love Baltimore, my whole family is from there so it never really bothered me.....straying outside the Inner Harbor is kinda exciting, ya do have to watch your back though ;-)


----------



## BBoyette

Haha that's for sure


----------



## massha

hi all! It was awesome to meet some of you today at the Mid-Atlantic Reptile Show! (I was the big fat lady in red shirt, walking with a limp and talking with Russian accent). Roxrgneiss, thanks for the plants! Folks from Black Jungle, if you're reading this - thanks for three more bags of stuff. Evereybody else - thanks for advice and a friendly smile. 

Forgot to buy some gravel! duuuhhhhh.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Pics from today's show!


----------



## Bob Fraser

More Pics. from today. It was nice nice meeting new members Jonnas & Massha, welcome & hope you had a good time today!! More photo's coming tomorrow. Oh and as always it was a pleasure to see friends I haven't seen in a month or two.


----------



## Julio

great mug shots Bob, it was great to talk to all you guys today, wish i could have stayed longer and have a few drinks with you guys. See you guys at the next meeting.


----------



## dartsami

Goods times all!

So the show wasnt that packed. Im kinda glad to have had the chance to meet and talk with everyone today. Really nice to put names with faces. Tomorrows another day.

Any estimates on the number of DB'ers? Im guessing about 15.

Randy


----------



## DCreptiles

nice! Pics bob LOL the show was great for frogs compared to other shows and it was nice and spaced out which made getting around quick and east. But.... Was very disapponted in the variety of herps for sale. I think white plains gives this show a run for it's money vs number of vendors and variety of animals ect. Oh and still not as packed or as hot as hamburg. Over all I got some nice frogs great deals and her nice to see everyone again. Had a great time.


----------



## SMenigoz

dartsami said:


> Any estimates on the number of DB'ers? Im guessing about 15.
> Randy


I'd think a little bit more...met quite a few DB members yesterday who haven't yet posted(just lurking), but said they learned a ton.
I thought the customer numbers were up this show compared to last year-- the "initial" wave of people went until like 2pm before I could scarf up something for lunch.
Sunday should be a wash--mostly parents/kids after church asking the typical questions--can I hold them? and are they really poisonous? It was funny to see one parent pull her child away from my table for fear that the "poison" would hurt her...
Scott


----------



## BBoyette

I had a greet time hanging out with you guys...wish I had more money to blow.


----------



## NathanB

Thanks do everyone that brought/sold me stuff. 
What did everyone get?


----------



## DCreptiles

I got a trio of campanas and my buddy got 2 male bri bri's


----------



## carbonetc

Three of Black Jungle's Matechos. Though they look exactly like Saul Yellowbacks to me. I don't know too much about their history but maybe it's one of those "probably the same frog but from different imports" scenarios?


----------



## BBoyette

I picked up some yellow backs from Sean yesterday, They have much more black on them.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Today was rather beat (show at ends at 5 PM), just as predicted by Scott. Now at home enjoying the Pats game with a cold Coor's light. Amen! And to think I left church early last night! Congrats to Kat & her fiancé! It was a pleasure talking hawks with your Mom.


----------



## cryptokat

Thanks Bob! Good to see you, and thanks for the plants


----------



## Ed

dartsami said:


> Goods times all!
> 
> So the show wasnt that packed. Im kinda glad to have had the chance to meet and talk with everyone today. Really nice to put names with faces. Tomorrows another day.
> Randy


At the end of the day, I spoke to the MARS staff and attendance was about the same. The difference was that the aisles were a little wider due to some differences in how they set up. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma

And now, the review:

*Frog vendors* - *10*...that's right, TEN _different _frog vendors !

put that in your pipe and smoke it, Hamburg and White Plains.

*DB Members* - *12-15* vending / manning tables and at least *15 *other attendees that I recognized. Scott Menigoz said that he met a few more that belong to the forum but don't post, so...

A *BIG* dart frog turnout.

Great venue with nice huge aisles and massive space behind the tables. The "anti Hamburg" if you will, in that regard. I sincerely hope that this is NOT the last year for this show as was heard to be rumoured. It's just a great show.

Crowds were reportedly down slightly from last year but some vendors claimed very good sales.

The auction was...uh....long, but "interesting". Memo to auction staff for future auctions: Make alcohol available. It will result in more impulse bids...in fact....place cold beer lots between all the regular items. At about the 1 hour mark, after I had lost my buzz, I would have bid $1,000.00 for a beer.

Rich from Black Jungle was outbid in his attempt to acquire a small redfoot tortoise that he evisioned using as an advertisment for his store....something about attaching a sign to it or something.

Hopefully someone else can comment on the mysterious "bag o' shirts" won at the auction.....

Fun times......fun times......


----------



## Ed

DCreptiles said:


> nice! Was very disapponted in the variety of herps for sale. I think white plains gives this show a run for it's money vs number of vendors and variety of animals ect. QUOTE]
> 
> Unlike Hamburg or White's Plains, this was a captive bred only show so this automatically reduces the different types of animals available as there are a lot of animals available that are not captive bred that end up at those shows..... If you are interested in supporting cb animals then you shouldn't be comparing the number of species to those shows.....
> 
> 
> Ed


----------



## Julio

did not relly see a difference between this show and white plains as far as variety, i liked this show in the fact there were more people selling frogs and it ws gret to see familiar faces and talk frogs for while.


----------



## insularexotics

Had a great time seeing old friends and putting new faces to DB handles. Overall, the show was pretty successful from a vending perspective. Most vendors I spoke with toward the end were not complaining. Of course, they said it wasn't quite what they would have liked to see. But we are not out of the "economic woods" just yet.

The auction raised a good bit of money - probably almost 1/4 of it from one college student crested gecko vendor! Great conservation support. I wish there could have been a little more. But it's tough with an auction after show hours at a seperate location. And, while the playful banter made some of the items sound more interesting, it REALLY dragged the process out. I am not complaining, just some things to ponder, regardless of the traditions.

As for acquisitions:
4 E.tricolor "Santa Isabell"
3 P.tomopterna
flies
vitmains

Thanks to all that stopped by to talk, bought frogs or traded stuff!
Rich


----------



## MD_Frogger

How about a run down of pumilio available for those of us that had to work 

Any rare species?


----------



## Philsuma

MD_Frogger said:


> How about a run down of pumilio available for those of us that had to work
> 
> Any rare species?


Not a lot of Pumilio, as the show required all frogs to be CB.

There were some Orange Bastis and some Gold Dust Bastis.


"Rare" frog of the show? My vote would Sean Stewart's group of "Golden" Auratus.


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> "Rare" frog of the show? My vote would Sean Stewart's group of "Golden" Auratus.


Stunning, weren't they?? I passed by them and quickly did the math...if I sold this many more frogs...
Scott


----------



## Jonas35

I had a great time on Saturday meeting all of the DB members and venders at the show. I'm enjoying my new additions to my collection, a trio of imitators courtesy of Randy. I can't get over how active they are. It's too bad we don't have reptile shows that big more often. Thanks again to everyone. 

Jonas


----------



## BBoyette

Scott, It took everything in me not to go back to that ATM a get more cash for those Bakhuis, very beautiful...the green sips caught my eye also. I guess I will see you pretty soon haha.


----------



## widmad27

Didn't pick up any frogs this weekend just a bunch of plants and epiweb panels.

It was truly good to see you all again, for most of you I haven't seen you since IAD 2007, so it has been quite some time. I too hope that this show does continue next year so we may all get to together and have some good times again. 

To all those who bought from Herpetologic, I hope your pairings or groups work out for you in the coming year. Take care and lets all keep in touch.

Later,


----------



## Philsuma

...one other interesting thing to report:

No less than three complete newbies picked up Lee's _lygodactylus _and asked, "Can they be housed together with dart frogs" ?

I don't know if this was due to the actual proximity to the lizards being displayed for sale right beside some frogs but....wow.


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> ...one other interesting thing to report:
> No less than three complete newbies picked up Lee's _lygodactylus _and asked, "Can they be housed together with dart frogs" ?


While far from a newbie in gecko rearing, I was coerced into picking up a few!
Scott


----------



## bellerophon

quite possibly the best picture of the weekend...










I think you pulled it off well Mike, was that a medium child size?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It was a large child size and it raised $50 dollars for conservation!


----------



## christina hanson

I had heard rumors that Ed likes young men wearing pink, he can stop categorically denying it now that we have the evidence. And Mike, you look fabulous.

Christina


----------



## bellerophon

lol yes it did, great job. I'm just glad it wasn't one of novy's tank tops


----------



## Bob Fraser

ROFL!! Are those rest-rooms in the background or closets? You look pretty in PINK Mike!
The conservation aspect covers all!!


----------



## Julio

i think Ed was pimping him out in front of restrooms.


----------



## BBoyette

LOL...Little Mikey SMH


----------



## NathanB

you should have gotten scott to take off his shirt and flex for it too. Then you would be having a real party.


----------



## Philsuma

We _tried_ to tell everyone not to miss this show......


Alcohol consumption, big "Dr. Seus" hats, Bra-less auctioneers, frogs...

What more ya need?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

I really can`t miss this show next year.

John


----------



## Philsuma

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I really can`t miss this show next year.
> 
> John


John, you would have loved it. I cannot possibly- LEGALLY or Morally. devulge a bunch of other crazy stuff that went on.....

Seriously though....a TON of laughs. At times, my face hurt from laughing at all the funny stuff coming from Ed, Rich and Rich et al.

Well worth the price of admission.

Let's all hope they have it again next year.


----------



## widmad27

I was waiting for that picture to leak out...proves that Mike truly did wear a tight pink shirt. Now all my stories have a pictures to prove it. Ed, you look so happy next to him. Is it the color pink that you like so much or that you really like milk snakes?

Dan
widmad27


----------



## ChrisK

That's a really disturbing picture haha


----------



## kermit2

Corpus Callosum said:


> It was a large child size and it raised $50 dollars for conservation!


And peer pressure..lol.. It's the simple things in life...


----------



## kermit2

bellerophon said:


> lol yes it did, great job. I'm just glad it wasn't one of novy's tank tops


Just for the record someone did put one on because of a bet or something..


----------



## bellerophon

haha, yeah I heard. too bad I missed that


----------



## DCreptiles

hmmm there are tons of animals that i was looking for that are well established through cb. and i didnt not find any.. and the few i was interested in.. well they didnt have much of a selection to pick from. the show was nice and spaced out and didnt have ppl walking into my girl and bumping into her belly. it wasnt as hot as hamburg. and there was a lot of frogs to check out and purchase. just not what i was expecting from all the hype. but like julio said it was great to hang with everyone and talk frogs a bit and kill a day. it was nice seeing everyone. over all id do it again.



Ed said:


> DCreptiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice! Was very disapponted in the variety of herps for sale. I think white plains gives this show a run for it's money vs number of vendors and variety of animals ect. QUOTE]
> 
> Unlike Hamburg or White's Plains, this was a captive bred only show so this automatically reduces the different types of animals available as there are a lot of animals available that are not captive bred that end up at those shows..... If you are interested in supporting cb animals then you shouldn't be comparing the number of species to those shows.....
> 
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...


----------



## cryptokat

Here's a few pics I took at the show:


----------



## Bob Fraser

I like that beardie picture!!


----------



## SMenigoz

Anybody hear who will be heading the next MARS ?? With Holli stepping down, the door is open; it'd be a shame to have such a popular venue slip away...
Scott


----------

